# Irish Gaelic: indomitable



## Setwale_Charm

Hello! 
However Irsh I am on my mother's side, my Gaelic has always been somewhat artificially maintained, as I never lived in a Gaelic-speaking environment. 
So can anyone enlighten me about the Irish word "indomitable" in a sentence "a woman of indomitable spirit"?

 Thanks.


----------



## إسكندراني

This is an English word, right? Or romance? Asterix comics go on about the indomitable gauls.


----------



## Barsac

The origin of this word is a latin verb : domitare, to tame animals. Indomitable = untam(e)able


----------



## L'irlandais

I agree with Barsac, it's a French loan-word to English.  As in " Dompter le dragon " to tame the Dragon"
From "in" (not) + the Latin "domitare" = "to tame".

I'm not sure how you'd say that in Gaelic however.  The verb to tame (an animal) is ceansaigh
a spirited (courageous) person is misniúil
woman = bean (or perhaps gensg = mná)

Struggling to string those words into a grammatically correct sentence in Irish, right now.


----------



## Tegs

I would just translate this using l’Irlandais suggested adjective: courageous. Bean mhisniúil = a courageous woman. I would avoid translating literally from English.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

But can I actually say "bean de spiorad... whatever"? Will that sound natural enough?


----------



## Tegs

Sorry, no.


----------



## L'irlandais

A woman with alot of spirit might be "_Chomh *hóltach* le bean a' leanna_" (As drunk as a publican)
Sorry for being fatuous.


----------

